
Show HN: Onepanel – Production scale, Kubernetes-native vision AI platform - rusht
https://github.com/onepanelio/core
======
rusht
Hey HN,

I am Rush, one of the makers of Onepanel. Onepanel is a Kubernetes-native deep
learning platform for computer vision with fully integrated components for
model building, semi-automated labeling, data processing and model training
pipelines.

We built Onepanel to significantly reduce the complexities with infrastructure
and disparate tooling so teams can be productive at every step of their
workflow but at the same time have the flexibility to change them and bring
their own tools.

Under the hood, we integrate our own and other best of breed open source
components [0] to provide a seamless user experience. We also try to abstract
some of the complexities of Kubernetes by deploying cloud provider specific
components for networking, network policies, automated TLS certificates,
logging, GPU plugins and more [1].

Our near future goals are to add serverless APIs for inference and VNC enabled
workspaces [2] so teams can also run simulation environments inside of
Onepanel.

We're excited to share Onepanel with the HN community and would love to hear
your feedback! And of course we welcome and encourage any contributions [3].

[0]
[https://github.com/onepanelio/core#acknowledgments](https://github.com/onepanelio/core#acknowledgments)

[1]
[https://github.com/onepanelio/manifests](https://github.com/onepanelio/manifests)

[2]
[https://github.com/onepanelio/templates/tree/master/workspac...](https://github.com/onepanelio/templates/tree/master/workspaces/vnc)

[3]
[https://github.com/onepanelio/core#contributing](https://github.com/onepanelio/core#contributing)

